# New Member Id 3077 Or M6 Sapphire Or Mineral?



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello everyone, well, another new member here (Australia) and yes I too have come under the spell of O and W . I have been looking for something stylish, well made and durable with a bit of pedigree and naturally where else would I go but to Ollech and Wajs. I am just about to place my first order with Ray for either a M6 or an ID 3077. I wanted a watch I could wear everyday without being too precious. I prefer the hands and red minute markings of the M6 but would be quite happy with the ID3077. Any informed comparisons? I had assumed I needed a sapphire glass because I work with tools a lot and believed the mineral would scratch and break easily. Would anyone care to comment. The only thing I didn't like about the M series (fussy huh) wis simply the magnified bubble over the date. Having an M6 with sapphire would solve this problem but really they both look great and I could certainly live with it. What do members think about the glass choice is it such an issue? I suppose the mineral can be replaced cheaply enough. Also your thoughts on leather bands would be welcome. Thank you to all on this site, you have been most helpful. John


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

melbournehouse said:


> Hello everyone, well, another new member here (Australia) and yes I too have come under the spell of O and W . I have been looking for something stylish, well made and durable with a bit of pedigree and naturally where else would I go but to Ollech and Wajs. I am just about to place my first order with Ray for either a M6 or an ID 3077. I wanted a watch I could wear everyday without being too precious. I prefer the hands and red minute markings of the M6 but would be quite happy with the ID3077. Any informed comparisons? I had assumed I needed a sapphire glass because I work with tools a lot and believed the mineral would scratch and break easily. Would anyone care to comment. The only thing I didn't like about the M series (fussy huh) wis simply the magnified bubble over the date. Having an M6 with sapphire would solve this problem but really they both look great and I could certainly live with it. What do members think about the glass choice is it such an issue? I suppose the mineral can be replaced cheaply enough. Also your thoughts on leather bands would be welcome. Thank you to all on this site, you have been most helpful. John


Your Choice end of the day mate ,though if you decide to flip later some dont like cyclops .I like both ,easy for me ,now whos this RAY guy your buying from :huh: ,o by th way sport :rltb: welcome to the forum


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> melbournehouse said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, well, another new member here (Australia) and yes I too have come under the spell of O and W . I have been looking for something stylish, well made and durable with a bit of pedigree and naturally where else would I go but to Ollech and Wajs. I am just about to place my first order with Ray for either a M6 or an ID 3077. I wanted a watch I could wear everyday without being too precious. I prefer the hands and red minute markings of the M6 but would be quite happy with the ID3077. Any informed comparisons? I had assumed I needed a sapphire glass because I work with tools a lot and believed the mineral would scratch and break easily. Would anyone care to comment. The only thing I didn't like about the M series (fussy huh) wis simply the magnified bubble over the date. Having an M6 with sapphire would solve this problem but really they both look great and I could certainly live with it. What do members think about the glass choice is it such an issue? I suppose the mineral can be replaced cheaply enough. Also your thoughts on leather bands would be welcome. Thank you to all on this site, you have been most helpful. John
> ...


Oops, Thanks Time' did I say Ray! ...got my alphas mixed with my omegas it seems... NO Roy is the man


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome to the forum :rltb:

I have an M5 (same case as M6 but different dial & bezel) & it's an excellent watch, they're not too big either which can be an advantage if you're wearing it everyday.

I personally prefer Mineral to Sapphire (there's lot of debate as to which is better :lol: ) Really it's up to you.

If you don't like the cyclops bubble ask Roy if he'll fit a plain glass for you 

Whatever O&W you get they're excellent watches & Roy's a top bloke to deal with.

Good luck with your choice

Dave


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

On the General Forum there's currently a discussion about removing a cyclops (yep, I thought it was an integral part of the crystal too! Beginners, huh).

Because they're only 'stuck on', it seems that there may be a straightforward answer - one that doesn't involve fitting a new crystal.

Just ask Roy, I'm sure he will be able to sort something out. :rltb:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to :rlt: - I've had both of those watches but flipped them many moons ago (its a disease :taz - If I was going to buy one again I'd go for the 3077 as I prefer the hands especially the red second :tongue2:

Paul


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Welcome to :rlt: - I've had both of those watches but flipped them many moons ago (its a disease :taz - If I was going to buy one again I'd go for the 3077 as I prefer the hands especially the red second :tongue2:
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paulboy, yes I'm having the feeling I will end up owning a couple of models. Yes I prefer the red second hand also. keep you posted.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to see another Aussie on here! Drop me a mail mate if you want to chat. My forum Id to the website in the sig below


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love my 3077, I went black in the end. There's another thing you need to think about Black or Orange


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

I haven't had both an M style and a 3077 but I have had both sapphire and mineral crystals. They are both susceptible to shattering, though it is said you would have to work really hard to accomplish this on either of them.

They are also both very scratch resistant. Sapphire is virtually scratch proof and it would take a diamond to scratch one. As for the mineral crystal I have had a mineral equipped watch that I wore quite regularly for 10 years and only managed one very small and hardly noticeable scratch on the crystal (3mm perhaps). Both these watches are great and you wont go wrong either way.

-meow


----------



## melbournehouse (Nov 23, 2008)

meow said:


> I haven't had both an M style and a 3077 but I have had both sapphire and mineral crystals. They are both susceptible to shattering, though it is said you would have to work really hard to accomplish this on either of them.
> 
> They are also both very scratch resistant. Sapphire is virtually scratch proof and it would take a diamond to scratch one. As for the mineral crystal I have had a mineral equipped watch that I wore quite regularly for 10 years and only managed one very small and hardly noticeable scratch on the crystal (3mm perhaps). Both these watches are great and you wont go wrong either way.
> 
> ...


----------

